# Only 4 eggs at egg retrieval



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I wonder if people could post some positive/success stories to help perk me up. I had my EC day today and only retrieved 4 eggs from 9 good sized follies, I am now rather disappointed with this result and am in need off a little cheering up.

Hopefully I'm worrying over nothing, I will not know until the clinic phone me in the morning with the results.  This is my first IVF.

Becks x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Becks

I also had 4 eggs from 7 follicles

only 1 fertilised normally, another after 24 hours

Result is BFP and hes just come back from his halloween party 

Donna


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

quality is more important than numbers x     

 keep the faith! i hope you have some lovely embies by morning.


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Becks

My last cycle I had 5 eggs collected ....... 3 fertilized, but only 1 embryo remained on day 3............I'm due Saturday week    

The very best of luck     
DJ xx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your positive stories, I have everything crossed for the next few days x


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Becks, I had five eggs, four fertilised, currently 13 weeks pregnant. 

Keep the faith and best of luck.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Hang on in there.

I only had 4 eggs retrieved and to was devastated.  Cycle had nearly been cancelled to.  Well, we ended up with 2 grade 1-2 and 2 embryo's and I am now 7 weeks pregnant with twins.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Me too. 4 mature eggs, 3 fertilized, 2 put back, pregnant with singleton 21 weeks.

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Great, more positive stories, thanks everyone. I'll know in a couple of hours as to how many have fertilised xxx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

I forgot to add, congratulations to everyone with a BFP x


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Great news from the clinic, 3 out of 4 eggs fertilised. Forth one didn't fertilise due to not being a mature egg.  All systems go for egg transfer on Saturday xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ahh, that is good news


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Brilliant news Becks 

Everything crossed for you.


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Great news Becks - fingers crossed for Saturday and the 2WW


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello!!

Had to jump on and say hi as same name, nearly same age , same age gap with dh, and same day egg collection for first time ivf!

My et is Sunday.
lots of luck and baby dust.
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi pink,

Fancy that, all the best people are called Becky!

Good luck and loads of baby dust to you too.

Hope all goes well on Sunday xxx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

... And did antagonist protocol.... Although had menapor as well as what you had!


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

my clinic said they average 70% to fertilise.  1st attempt for me I got 6 eggs only 1 fetilised and was put back but was bfn
2nd attempt which was icsi, 9 eggs collected and all 9 fertilised.  2 8 cell embies were 3dt and result is im 8weeks preganant with twins (no frosties)
8 cells is fab, sending you luck xx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, thanks for your comment DINKIN, and many congratulations to you and your future twins. I have positive vibes about my two little ones making it through.  Keep well x


----------

